# John Woo sweeps the Floor with Peter Jackson



## fadhatter (Jan 12, 2010)

Translated as Red Cliff I and II

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425637/

Tells a tale of Chinese History and Mythology, really made Peter Jackson's LOTR look like child's play.

A condensed (2-movie) LOTR or an expanded Two Towers.

DISCLAIMER: most likely do a lot of harm to horses, but the action was breath-taking


----------



## Turgon (Jan 12, 2010)

Red Cliff is a brilliant film. Got it on Blu-Ray and I've watched it a few times. I'm quite interested in the Three Kingdoms period of Chinese history though so I might be a bit biased. So seeing Zhao Yun fighting through Cao Cao's hordes to rescue Liu Bei's son was just a dream come true for me. Also the guy who played Zhang Fei was awesome!! I'm not sure the comparison is a fair one though - Red Cliff is loosely based on history and is definitely in the Historical Epic genre. House of Flying Daggers blows Red Cliff out of the water - pardon the pun - one of my favourite movies ever.


----------



## fadhatter (Jan 13, 2010)

It s a fair comparison since John Woo does a complete Hollywood bastardisation of the chinese history with a Eowyn-like warrior princess and the Arwyn-like sacrifice. (Not to mention, Helen Queen of Troy)

(Fantasy writing or fantasy writing based on history is irrelevant)

Even if it doesnt appeal to western audience, it should appeal to the westernised asian audience, especially the younger, feminismised MTV audience ahaha.

Maybe it s harsh on Peter Jackson, because he wasnt gonna be able to show that much gore (Jackson forte) and animal abuse. Jackson and Tolkien for that matter, was never gonna be able to depict the range of war strategies, action needed

Still the difference in artistic style and cinematography, story-telling is evident.


----------



## fadhatter (Jan 16, 2010)

Turgon said:


> So seeing Zhao Yun fighting through Cao Cao's hordes to rescue Liu Bei's son was just a dream come true for me. ....... House of Flying Daggers blows Red Cliff out of the water - pardon the pun - one of my favourite movies ever.



As you might be aware, Liu Bei threw the baby son on his head, just to win over the respect and loyalty of his generals saying that the baby nearly lost the life of one of his best generals.

House of Flying Daggers was a terrible story, its only saving grace was the woods scenes, which should have been the scenes for the woodelves of Middle Earth !! The Chinese had perfect costumes for the woods and they look more elvish than Peter Jackson's Men in Tights !!!


----------



## Arda Frog (Apr 1, 2010)

I read the books about 10 years ago and watched the film in a local indie cinema a few months ago. I hope we get the 2nd film as well.

If you like Three Kingdoms, you should also read Outlaws of the Marsh by the same author!


----------

